# Starting a GSDCA-WDA Club in Houston



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

*Several of us in the Greater Houston, TX area *
*are intent on starting a new GSDCA-WDA Club.*

*We hope to be active in all phases of the sport and the breed.*

*If you are interested or know of a friend 
or relative that would be interested!*

*Please contact: *
*Kim Rall (**[email protected]**) *
*or*
*Larry Vinzant (**[email protected]**)*


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

response has been slow, but good and we have several people interested......hope to have a kick-off meeting very soon.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

club will be for beginners and experienced alike.
plan to have 2 working trials and conformation shows a year.


----------

